# Java und HTML über JEditorPane



## top2bottom (23. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe ein Programm, das Webseiten darstellen soll. Das funktioniert auch alles , jedoch wird die Webseite von der Schriftgröße zu klein dargestellt und die Überschriften zu groß.
Wie kann ich die also die Schriftgröße des Textes ändern, das es wie z.b. im IE dargestellt wird. Dort habe ich alles auf Mittel stehen und alles funktioniert Prima.
Weiteres Problem sind die Umlaute, die nur als Kästchen oder Kästchen mit Fragezeichen dargestellt werden.


*package computerApp;


import java.io.IOException;

import javax.swing.JEditorPane;
import javax.swing.JScrollPane;


public class Editor {


		JEditorPane textEditor = new JEditorPane();
		JScrollPane textPane = new JScrollPane(PageEditor());   	    


     		public JEditorPane PageEditor(){
				try {
					textEditor.setPage("file:auswahl.html");
					textEditor.setEditable(false);
				} catch (IOException e) {
					e.printStackTrace();
				}
				return textEditor;
     		}


     		public JScrollPane ScrollBar(){
     			textPane.setSize(800,540);
     			textPane.setLocation(388,40);
     			return textPane;
     		}

}*

Und ein beispiel der HTML Datei:

*<HTML>
<HEAD>
<META NAME="GENERATOR" CONTENT="EVEREST v4.60.1500">
<STYLE>
A { text-decoration: none }
A:hover { text-decoration: underline }
TD { font: 80% calibri, verdana, tahoma, ms sans serif, arial; color: #000000; vertical-align: text-center; text-align: left }
TD.cr { font: 80% calibri, verdana, tahoma, ms sans serif, arial; color: #000000; vertical-align: text-center; text-align: right }
TD.cc { font: 80% calibri, verdana, tahoma, ms sans serif, arial; color: #000000; vertical-align: text-center; text-align: center }
TD.pt { font: bold 140% calibri, verdana, tahoma, ms sans serif, arial; color: #000080; vertical-align: text-center }
TD.dt { font: bold 110% calibri, verdana, tahoma, ms sans serif, arial; color: #000080; vertical-align: text-center }
</STYLE>
<TITLE>Bericht von: &lt;WKS002&gt;</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY BGCOLOR="#FFFFFF">

<TABLE WIDTH=100%><TD CLASS=pt>PC-Systemübersicht<TR><TD><HR></TABLE><TABLE><TR><TD WIDTH=16>&nbsp;<TD WIDTH=16><TD><TD>
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Version&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD>EVEREST v4.60.1500/de
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Benchmark Modul&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD>2.3.237.0
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Homepage&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD><A HREF="http://www.lavalys.com/" TARGET=blank>http://www.lavalys.com/</A>
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Berichtsart&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD>Berichts-Assistent
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Computer&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD>WKS002
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Ersteller&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD>Administrator
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Betriebssystem&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD>Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Datum&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD>2008-12-01
<TR><TD><TD><TD>Zeit&nbsp;&nbsp;<TD>16:15
</TABLE><BR><BR>*


----------



## top2bottom (23. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe das Programm als *.JAR file exportiert und die  Umlaute werden richig angezeigt. In Eclipse werden diese als Kästchen dargestellt...sehr merkwürdig


----------



## top2bottom (23. Dezember 2008)

Oka, das  Problem mit den Umlauten hat sich erledigt.
Ich habe zu Anfang eine eigene HTML Datei eingelesen, die ich mit Dreamweaver erstellt hatte. Dreamweaver hat im Head immer eine Unicode codierung eingefügt, und danach waren alle Dateien mit ü,ä,ö als Kästchen dargestellt. Jetzt habe ich den Code entfernt und es funktioniert.


----------

